# Overcoming Depression As a Christian



## loolalooh (Jun 4, 2012)

_*Disclaimer:* Not all mental illnesses are of a spiritual nature; some are chemical or biological.  This thread is geared more towards depression, which if rooted in negative thinking not associated with a chemical imbalance or wiring of the mind, is more than likely a spiritual matter. And even if there has been a re-wiring of the mind because of the depression, one can still benefit from a solid spiritual foundation in addition to psychological resources._

********************************

It has crossed my mind (and spirit) numerous times to post about "Overcoming Depression."  But each time I held back.  Well, I want to post about it now.  I've suffered from depression on and off for some time and know that there are other Christians who do as well or have in the past.  Ideally this thread can be an area where we:

1.) Share advice on how to overcome depression
2.) Reach out during times of depression
3.) Share Scripture to uplift one another from depression
4.) Share general spiritual insight into the spiritual side of depression
5.) Post spiritual references concerning depression
and more

For now, I'll start with the following:

*Prayers:* LHCF *Prayer Against Depression*

*Scripture:* Job, Psalm 143, Psalm 13

*Sermons on Depression:* 
http://www.sg-audiotreasures.org/ja/ja_depression.mp3 (Beware. This is heavy and requires open ears to absorb.)
http://youtu.be/3Q8rnTto98M?t=56s (TD Jakes. Though I haven't listened to it yet, he has yet to disappoint me with his messages.)

*Spiritual Insight:* The enemy enjoys attacking the mind, and one of his weapons includes injecting negative thoughts into the mind.  A Christian who delves deep into depression rooted in negative thinking and lingers there for too long has given the enemy a foothold.  At this point, he has you where he wants you, be it in an area of unbelief, an area under the control of negative emotions, an area where you are unable to experience blessings, and/or an area where you are unable to do the work of the Lord.  It is a mighty clever weapon to use, especially against an active Christian.  Major depression can render that Christian inactive, especially mentally and physically.  Putting on the *full armor of God* is the best defense and offense against the enemy: 1. defeat his lies with the belt of truth, 2. guard your emotions, self-worth, and trust with the armor of God's righteousness, 3. put on the shoes of peace, 4. defeat insults and setbacks with the shield of faith, 5. fight doubt with the helmet of salvation, 6. fight his attacks with the sword of the Word of God. It is easier said than done, but it must be done.  

*Spiritual Homework:* The hardest part in battling depression is getting started on the solution.  Depression can be _that_ debilitating.  But if you want to experience what God has for you in this life (e.g., your purpose, your blessings, your spiritual growth), then you _must_ do the homework: 1. Find a good psychologist, preferably a Christian psychologist.  2. Start a Bible reading regimen.  Get into the Word daily.  Post uplifting Scriptures around your bedroom so that you read them when you wake up in the morning and before you go to bed in the night.  3. Allow the power of sin to be broken.  Sometimes, sin opens the door to depression.  Close that door.  4. Remember that _"There is therefore now no condemnation to those who are in Christ Jesus."_  Let go of the regret of past sins.  Holding on to regret can open the door to depression.  5. Get close to God.  Develop the habit of having regular quiet time with the Lord.  6.  And most importantly, hold onto the Word.  Don't let go.  Once you let go, you've created a hole in your armor.

*Depression's Doorways: * These are just some doorways that can create an entrance for depression.  Beware of your doorways and work to close them:
Bitterness
Anger
Envy
Regret
Selfishness
Low Self-Esteem
Unforgiveness (of others or self)
Fear
Unhealthy Diet
Resentment
Not Guarding the Heart (Proverbs 4:23)
Relationships/Friendships with Negative Individuals
Lack of a Good Church Home
No Prayer Life
Superficial Faith
Certain Sins


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 4, 2012)

*"Positive Thinking".*  I am posting the following information from Mayo Clinic (link to full article) and have added some words in *purple*.



> *Positive thinking: Reduce stress by eliminating negative self-talk
> 
> Identifying negative thinking*
> 
> ...


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 4, 2012)

*If anyone has a testimony of how they overcame depression, please do share.  Thanks.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 4, 2012)

Praying for you and other precious hearts....


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 4, 2012)

This topic will always be near and dear to my heart. I won't give a testimony but this will always be a topic that I am highly concerned about in regards to the saints. There has been some major developments with me in this area but I know better not to post that here. Praying for those who are going through this though.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 4, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Praying for you and other precious hearts....



Thank you much for your prayers, Shimmie. 



GoddessMaker said:


> This topic will always be near and dear to my heart. I won't give a testimony but this will always be a topic that *I am highly concerned about in regards to the saints.* There has been some major developments with me in this area but I know better not to post that here. Praying for those who are going through this though.



Thank you for your prayer and sharing, Goddessmaker.   To the bolded: Same here.

Off topic, kind of: I have a theory that more Christians than non-Christians are affected by depression (and other mental illnesses).  However, I don't have stats and don't know if there is a correlation and, if so, why.  But it's a theory I've had for a while.  Maybe I'll look into it over the weekend.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 4, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Thank you much for your prayers, Shimmie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In many ways this is true, yet more Christians find 'peace' with God.  

I'm praying on what to share.  It's interesting that I have been 'thinking' about posting a thread to encourage those who have been feeling so down and under.     Life is not over and God will heal everyone who has been feeling in despair.     Be it chemical or biological, it's still a spirit that hovers over individuals to impact their feelings of despair.   

The medications 'subdue' the symptoms but they do not remove the issue or the spirit behind it.   

I do not condemn anyone who takes prescription medications; if this is what God is using to help them, then glory...thank God.   However, no one can take medication without the direction of God and prayer over any such medication to make sure it does what God intends for it to do.

I have to come back to this.   I cannot type anymore without seeking God in prayer.   

In the meantime, please know that there is total liberty and deliverance from depression and it's not temporary, it indeed for real.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 4, 2012)

....................


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 5, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Thank you much for your prayers, Shimmie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I believe this is so because of all the stuff we go through and the stigma that is held against us that if your a christian your suppose to be this sappy happy person. I believe Christians deal with certain things differently as well not always the most productive ie not getting counseling bc God is just going to magically take away the depression. I firmly believe that we as Christians need to be realistic and practical in how we deal with depression...speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 5, 2012)

AMEN!!!!

I don't want to be crass and insensitive to those who suffer from depression (will post more soon, I hope), but depression also falls under the spirit of fear...

By his stripes we WERE and by his stripes we ARE healed of both physical and mental illness.



Shimmie said:


> In many ways this is true, yet more Christians find 'peace' with God.
> 
> I'm praying on what to share. It's interesting that I have been 'thinking' about posting a thread to encourage those who have been feeling so down and under. Life is not over and God will heal everyone who has been feeling in despair.* Be it chemical or biological, it's still a spirit that hovers over individuals to impact their feelings of despair.*
> 
> ...


----------



## sidney (Jun 5, 2012)

One thing I know, is that PRAISE confuses the enemy.  Maintain the spirit of praise and the enemy will flee!  Depression is a real medical illness but I agree with Iwanthealthyhair67!  By his stripes we are healed!  We can tear dear strongholds with the weapons of our warfare!  We don't have to be under bondage!  Praying and believing with you ladies!  Give him praises!


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 6, 2012)

Depression is also caused by selfishness

You have made YOUR situation, YOUR problems, YOUR feelings, YOUR desires the center of your life.

God has told us to put HIM first. And to be concerned about others. But instead we are completely focused on ourselves.

We are also not desiring the right things. Our focus is external when the solution is spiritual. God wants to give us HIS peace, joy, contentment etc. We are not supposed to be looking for fulfillment in other things...most especially ourselves. 

I went through a bout of depression and I was ME-Focused. It SEEMED like my situation was overtaking me...I just coasted along with "no hope". NOTHING in my life was going right. Why me? It wasn't until I stopped my pity party (after almost 6 months) and turned to God for the answers, that I came out of it. (Oh and for real for real...my situation WAS HORRIBLE so it wasn't my imagination or overreacting, it made grown men cry to see what was happening to me...it was REAL! But my mistake was in letting it DEFINE me and I became my situation)

I had to stop focusing on my problems going away and focus on:

1. What is the purpose of trials? (found in the word)
2. Praying, fasting, studing the Word
3. Asking God to show me where I was weak spiritually and how to improve that
4. Ignoring what the devil said about me (that I was worthless and my situation was hopeless) and finding out what GOD said about me (in the WORD).
5. Get OUT OF THE HOUSE AND MINISTER TO SOMEONE ELSE (stop focusing so much on my problems) and GO HAVE FUN...laugh!!!
6. Definately memorized scriptures that pertained to my issues. Faith comes by hearing the word of God. SO I hid his word in my heart and spoke it to myslef to increase my faith.

Now all of the problems havent even been resolved in my life but I am no longer depressed! I have HOPE! I wont let it defeat me. And even though there are still moments of hurt I let God heal me and continue being about Kingdom business! I was CREATED to OVERCOME...so I stay true to my heritage.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 6, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> I believe this is so because of all the stuff we go through and the stigma that is held against us that if your a christian your suppose to be this sappy happy person. I believe Christians deal with certain things differently as well not always the most productive ie not getting counseling bc God is just going to magically take away the depression. I firmly believe that we as Christians need to be realistic and practical in how we deal with depression...speaking from personal experience.



Good insight, Goddessmaker, especially about getting counseling.  I think some Christians who are going through depression, particularly major depression, could benefit from the combination of professional therapy in addition to getting closer to the Lord.  (I didn't always believe that way, but now I do.)

*I also believe that because Christians come under attack more and because depression can be a form of attack, that we are more likely to suffer from it than non-believers.*  The mind is the perfect entity to be attacked by the enemy.  If he can inject bullets into our mind, he can cripple us from the inside out.  I find it interesting that a lot of the people I've encountered with mental illnesses are strong (not superficial) Christians.  It makes me wonder ...


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 6, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> Depression is also caused by selfishness
> 
> You have made YOUR situation, YOUR problems, YOUR feelings, YOUR desires the center of your life.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing your testimony, Coilyfields!!  Hopefully many (posters, lurkers, etc.) can benefit from what you've shared.  I've added "selfishness" to the list in the OP.  So true.  This reminds me of a sermon I listened to a while back.  Let me see if I can find it and post it ...

Thank you for sharing your focus list as well.  That is a really good plan.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 6, 2012)

Found it!  Here it is (and I'll post it in the OP as well):

*Sermon on Depression:* http://www.sg-audiotreasures.org/ja/ja_depression.mp3 (Beware. This is heavy and requires open ears  to absorb.)


----------



## sidney (Jun 6, 2012)

This whole post is amazing!  Testify!!!  Thank you!



CoilyFields said:


> Depression is also caused by selfishness
> 
> You have made YOUR situation, YOUR problems, YOUR feelings, YOUR desires the center of your life.
> 
> ...


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 6, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> Depression is also caused by selfishness
> 
> You have made YOUR situation, YOUR problems, YOUR feelings, YOUR desires the center of your life.



This is not always the case. There are plenty of people who experience depression who are not putting themselves first. In fact, putting everyone else first before yourself can cause depression. Its not so cut and dry.

I like the rest of your post though. Some days I get there some days I don't.


----------



## sidney (Jun 6, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> This is not always the case. There are *plenty of people who experience depression who are not putting themselves first*. In fact, putting everyone else first before yourself can cause depression. Its not so cut and dry.
> 
> I like the rest of your post though. Some days I get there some days I don't.



Good point!  There are many causes.  Hope that healing results from this thread.  God gave us Power, Love, and a SOUND mind.  Amen.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 6, 2012)

....................


----------



## Dee_33 (Jun 6, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Found it! Here it is (and I'll post it in the OP as well):
> 
> *Sermon on Depression:* http://www.sg-audiotreasures.org/ja/ja_depression.mp3 (Beware. This is heavy and requires open ears  to absorb.)


 

Thank you...I am meditating on 2 Corinthians today and it is one of the verses used in this sermon.  God is so good.  I take that as a pat on the back from God, he's telling me that I'm moving in the right direction.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 6, 2012)

Another *Sermon on Depression*.  This one is by *TD Jakes. * Though I haven't listened to it yet, he has yet to disappoint me with his messages.

Edited: This version excludes the ads.


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 6, 2012)

So needed this!


----------



## auparavant (Jun 6, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Off topic, kind of: I have a theory that* more Christians* than non-Christians are affected by depression (and other mental illnesses). However, I don't have stats and don't know if there is a correlation and, if so, why. But it's a theory I've had for a while. Maybe I'll look into it over the weekend.


 

Why do you think so?


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 6, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Why do you think so?



Why do I theorize that Christians suffer depression more than non-Christians?  Because depression is a powerful weapon.  With the enemy working hard to attack Christians and the mind being the perfect target, I believe that depression (and even other mental illnesses) is the ideal way he can wreak havoc in a Christian.  If he can "cripple" the mind, he can cripple the Christian from the inside out.  Get a Christian to absorb negative thinking, low self esteem, regret, and ultimately depression, especially major depression, and he has gotten a Christian to halt, or even go backwards, in his/her spiritual walk.

But this is just my conspiracy theory and I have no stats. 

What I do know, and which Shimmie touched upon, is that deliverance from depression is real and possible.  I know, in my instance, it requires me to be closer to the Lord than most people can get away with, if that makes sense.  I literally have to cling to Him, like be at His feet regularly.


----------



## sidney (Jun 6, 2012)

sidney said:


> Good point!  There are many causes.  Hope that healing results from this thread.  God gave us Power, Love, and a SOUND mind.  Amen.



I thought about this some more, and I think CoilyFields has the answer...I think when God is the center of your life it is harder to succumb to depression....He can cease to become the center if you are focused on yourself or focused on others...but no matter what..*.A mind that is stayed on him is kept in pefect peace*.  I believe that!


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 6, 2012)

Update: I updated the TD Jakes link above.  The new version excludes the ads and gets to the heart of the message.  There are 6 parts and you can find 2-6 to the right of the video while watching.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Jun 6, 2012)

My personal little testimony...

I was near breakdown around Easter. I was overwhelmed with my newly diagnosed illness, my father illness, and trying to keep with with other obligations.  So I just left, upped and ran away from home if you will to a friends house where its very calming, very peaceful, and very low levels of stimulation.  I was in the process of having a meltdown in her presence and she simple told me, "daydreem, you have to tune things out".

What I realized is that it is an absolute must for me to create the mental space, time and enviroment to commune with God.  I realized the enemy attacks my body and mind with physical illness. I need to meditate on things, read my devotionals, process my feelings and listen for God's words.  When I can't hear the masters message for me, I get all off balance and have problems.  

For me, that means I had to stop the flow of negative energy into my mental space.  I had to stop answering the phone and engaging with others before 1030am so I could have ample time to commune, focus, and prepare to face the world.  I have to keep levels of stimulation low, dont watch the news or much TV at all, prioritize getting proper rest. 


All of that to say... what has help me most is creating room for God to move within me every day has help me the most


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 6, 2012)

daydreem2876 said:


> My personal little testimony...
> 
> I was near breakdown around Easter. I was overwhelmed with my newly diagnosed illness, my father illness, and trying to keep with with other obligations.  So I just left, upped and ran away from home if you will to a friends house where its very calming, very peaceful, and very low levels of stimulation.  I was in the process of having a meltdown in her presence and she simple told me, "daydreem, you have to tune things out".
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing, daydreem2876!!  Amen and Amen.  I like the idea of keeping levels of stimulation down and creating more room for God, especially in the morning.  I can definitely relate to the bolded.  

P.S.  I hope that you and your father are well now.


----------



## auparavant (Jun 6, 2012)

Selfishness...hm, I guess it's part of the human experience.  I just don't want people thinking that depression is a sin or something.  If someone lost a child and got depressed, they are being selfish?  Grief and trauma can cause chemical imbalances.  Tragedy can cause extreme suffering, like war.  IMHO, to suggest that someone who hadn't found a way to deal with their tragedy could be selfish is kinda harsh.  I understand about individual experiences and all.  I'd say, the average person who is depressed is not selfish but is suffering to find a way OUT of their situation and have not yet found it.


----------



## daydreem2876 (Jun 7, 2012)

I just want to add one more thought... 

I am not the Christian who can necessarily quote the Word, offer beautiful prayers, and find resources to help other (God bless those who can, it's just not me) I say that for someone who may be passing through this thread and not be able to absorb everything that has been said.

What I want to say, is making room for God to move within me does not take away my external problems but he gives me strength, courage and wisdom to handle them and closes the door for the enemy to come in and attack. If I know I am working within his will, it gives me confidence to hold my head up and face this world challenges
without fear or doubt.  Because I KNOW God is with me, whatever happens (the good, the bad, the downright ugly) is according to his will and though I may not like it, I can be at peace with it.

Whatever type of depression one has, whether you are medicated or not, fact that does not change is you still has to manage through life here in earth. God gives the peace of mind to do that.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 7, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Selfishness...hm, I guess it's part of the human experience. I just don't want people thinking that depression is a sin or something. If someone lost a child and got depressed, they are being selfish? Grief and trauma can cause chemical imbalances. Tragedy can cause extreme suffering, like war. IMHO, to suggest that someone who hadn't found a way to deal with their tragedy could be selfish is kinda harsh. I understand about individual experiences and all. I'd say, the average person who is depressed is not selfish but is suffering to find a way OUT of their situation and have not yet found it.


 
I believe there are legitimate situations that cause hurt and grief but can develop into selfishness that may lead to depression. Kind of like how anger can develop into bitterness when not checked at the door. 


1. There is no condemnation in Christ Jesus. So when you sin as a christian that does not mean you are hellbound. This includes unintentional sins. A lot of our actions may be rooted in sins and we dont even realize it. Thats where grace and mercy come in. God knows our hearts so even when hurt causes us to sin unintentionally...God is a loving father that is looking to restore us not to condemn us.

2. Having said that, Im not sure that I would label all selfishness a sin. (Yall know how I am about calling stuff a sin when its not lol). I believe (personal belief) that there are times where selfishness could be a sin, where selfishness is not a sin but may be "inappropriate", and times where selfishness could be an appropriate choice. 

Examples: Sin: If I see someone laid out in the middle of the street with no one else around and I simply pass them by without seeing if they need help or dialing 911 etc.  cause I didnt feel like it. I think that would classify as having sinned. (It also happens to be against the law).

Inappropriate but not a sin: You want a snack. I have one but choose not to share it with you. (I probebly should share with you but I wouldn't label it a sin if I didnt)

Appropriate choice: I choose to give $35 to a charity a month even though I could afford to give $100. (And no God hasn't lead me to give anything...this was my choice). I have nothing in particular that I spend the other $65 on. Just because I haven't given ALL of my money to the poor doesn't mean I have sinned.

So when we go through traumatic situations we do have a right to mourn, cry, whatever and it doesn't necessarily mean we are being selfish. But when we fall into depression because of it we have become consumed by it and God doesnt want that for us. When we become consumed by situations we have taken our focus off of God and put it on our situation. Its not usually a conscious choice...its often gradual...but that doesnt make it any less selfish. It doesn't mean that you want to be depressed...doesnt mean that you're not trying to find a way out. Its just helpful to know the/a source.  

Though I dont think all cases of depression are caused by an initial act of selfishness, I do believe that most likely all have a thread of selfishness running somewhere in them. 

I know OP said she was not talking about chemical imbalances but since they were mentioned, I dont have a clear understanding of how they all work and therefore am not sure if the above applies to them. I do know this though...those of us who have experienced PMS, a chemical/hormonal imbalance, are not exempt from exhibiting self-control. We dont get a pass to wild out and have an attitude, God still expects us to be temperate (it just may take more effort and diligence at these times). So we do have power over (at least some) mental/hormonal issues, and therefore dont have to be victims of those strongholds.


----------



## sidney (Jun 7, 2012)

There will be something in here for everyone.  I am sure your post about selfishness may be just the post that someone here will need.  I also like  daydreem's testimony. I suppose there is no cookie cutter cure for everyone.  I appreciate all that you and the other ladies have said so far and I hope and pray that as the other testimonies come in everyone people may be able to relate to what someone else may have posted in here.  Thank you ladies for being candid and for actually having advice to help others navigate their situation.  



CoilyFields said:


> I believe there are legitimate situations that cause hurt and grief but can develop into selfishness that may lead to depression. Kind of like how anger can develop into bitterness when not checked at the door.
> 
> 
> 1. There is no condemnation in Christ Jesus. So when you sin as a christian that does not mean you are hellbound. This includes unintentional sins. A lot of our actions may be rooted in sins and we dont even realize it. Thats where grace and mercy come in. God knows our hearts so even when hurt causes us to sin unintentionally...God is a loving father that is looking to restore us not to condemn us.
> ...


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 7, 2012)

It seems that selfishness can be misconstrued or confused with wanting more for yourself. I don't see what is wrong with that. I do see a problem with obsessing over it though.


----------



## proudofmynaps (Jun 7, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> Depression is also caused by selfishness
> 
> You have made YOUR situation, YOUR problems, YOUR feelings, YOUR desires the center of your life.
> 
> ...


 
You owe me a new laptop because I kick mines out of the window after reading your testimony. You were speaking to me this morning/


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 7, 2012)

proudofmynaps said:


> You owe me a new laptop because I kick mines out of the window after reading your testimony. You were speaking to me this morning/


 

LOL! Girl you might have to wait until black friday for me to replace it! 

Im glad it helped. Thank God that in his omescience he designed my trial not only to make me stronger but so that I could pass that on to someone else so they can get the lessons quicker than I did. LOL. PLEASE...Somebody learn from my mistakes!


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 7, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> It seems that selfishness can be misconstrued or confused with wanting more for yourself. I don't see what is wrong with that. I do see a problem with obsessing over it though.


 
Nothing wrong with wanting more for yourself.

When I say selfish I mean being Me-focused when we should be God-focused. (This brought to mind when Peter was walking on water towards Jesus. As long as his focus was Jesus he stayed afloat.). 

But as sidney said, everyone may not agree with or undestand what Im saying but Im glad for the ones it may help. And I also appreciate everyone else's contributions.


----------



## diadall (Jun 10, 2012)

Bump........


----------



## auparavant (Jun 10, 2012)

I can comprehend your point of view based upon your experiences, @CoilyFields, but maybe some of the responses questioning yours are based upon seeing so many not seeking therapy and thinking they can cure themselves through scripture. G-d also tells us to seek wise counsel.  The state of mental health among Blacks can be abysmal compared to others and one of the reasons is that they do not seek professional help.  For major depression, stepping outside of self might not be a choice and is most likely not linked to any selfish tendencies, but to a chemical imbalance caused by many factors.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 10, 2012)

Depression can be for many reasons. Some have really hard childhoods and the things from the past can be hard to let go of. At times people feel more comfort of being depressed than trying to be happy. 

Some can be for selfish reasons-then pride really is the root cause. 

At times depression is coupled with many physical and mental issues that may be caused by a chemical imbalance that is needed to be corrected.

Most times folk who have never really gone through much can't understand depression and feel it's something you can just shake off one day arbitrarily. It takes time,prayer,going through some uncomfy things and having a support system. The daunting task of depression is very bondage like but we are all in the body thus all have our father who can do all and the possibility of a life not plagues and riddled with depression and all that is lost bc of it can be restored.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 11, 2012)

auparavant said:


> I can comprehend your point of view based upon your experiences, CoilyFields, but maybe some of the responses questioning yours are based upon seeing so many not seeking therapy and thinking they can cure themselves through scripture. G-d also tells us to seek wise counsel. The state of mental health among Blacks can be abysmal compared to others and one of the reasons is that they do not seek professional help. For major depression, stepping outside of self might not be a choice and is most likely not linked to any selfish tendencies, but to a chemical imbalance caused by many factors.





auparavant



I highlighted the bolded because I think its very important for us to do this! Though I didnt put it in my original post I did have counseling with my Pastor and then for a couple of weeks with a professional Christian therepist. My personal victory over depression was definately a combination of their input and my personal meditation. 



And dont get me wrong lol...When I walked into these sessions the first thing I heard wasn't "You're being selfish!" lol. A lot of it was discovered in retrospect. Hindsight is 20/20 and after having come out of depression I could look back and see how I got there and that was from being consumed with my problems...being Me-focused.





As for depression caused by chemical imbalances...Im not sure how I feel about this. Do chemical imbalances mean medication is necessary? According to society...Usually. Chemical imbalances as a cause of depression is a _hypothesis _in the medical field, an imperfect one at that (its accepted because its the only one they have some evidence to go on at the moment-besides social/evironmental factors-but much like evolution its been accepted as fact)...but its one that drug companies pay *big *bucks to support. As a Christian and a social worker I believe that society has put big names on "normal" problems (with the goal of making money through medication). So a lot of things that should be dealt with socially and spiritually are dealt with medicinally. I don't believe that it is God's will that we be dependant on medicine to make it through the day. 

DISCLAIMER: I DO believe that there are mental illnesses that should be diagnosed and treated accordingly. I just dont think its nearly as many as are being touted by society. ( On the flip side, I also do not believe that mental illness equals having a demon as some Christians do.)

I often wonder about other countries...basically poorer ones...why is it that they dont suffer from depression like we do in more affluent countries? I think it has a lot to do with our lifestyles and how we cope with problems. I think there are ways to prevent depression and other illnesses and ways to treat them that do not include medicine. 

This is a working hypothesis. I have not thought this completely through from all angles but Im leaning towards it.

*So what do you ladies think?* (Sorry if Im hijacking your thread op )

If chemical imbalances _are _a legitimate cause of depression...does that mean that medicine is the solution? 

Is there a spiritual aspect to this? If we didnt think there was a "medical" problem introduced...how would we address depression?

(And yes I have considered physical illnesses and medication and weather this same theory can be applied to it...just haven't worked it through yet)


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm no expert on depression or mental illness... far from it... but I really...really...really...do believe in whole healing of spirit, body, mind and soul -- no matter the dis-ease or illness. When God heals, He heals. Some believe once an alcoholic, always alcoholic, just a clean, sober one. I tend to disagree... Why call yourself an "alcoholic" if you no longer drink? Speaking life over anything dead, keeps it dead.   

Consider the man who was relieved of an unclean spirit that, when it returned, found his temple unoccupied and because it was unoccupied, found a place to dwell again....and his condition was worse than before.

Matthew 12:
_43 “When an impure spirit comes out of a person, it goes through arid places seeking rest and does not find it. 44 Then it says, ‘I will return to the house I left.’ When it arrives, it finds the house unoccupied, swept clean and put in order. 45 Then it goes and takes with it seven other spirits more wicked than itself, and they go in and live there. And the final condition of that person is worse than the first. That is how it will be with this wicked generation.”_

It's not enough to just be healed, but to remain occupied with the things of God.



CoilyFields said:


> If chemical imbalances [I]are [/I]a legitimate cause of depression...does that mean that medicine is the solution?
> 
> Is there a spiritual aspect to this? If we didnt think there was a "medical" problem introduced...how would we address depression?
> 
> (And yes I have considered physical illnesses and medication and weather this same theory can be applied to it...just haven't worked it through yet)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2012)

Side note: I believe way more of us (people in general) have suffered depression in some form in our life time. There are all types of depressions, from mild to manic. Some can get out of the rut, others can't. It's not as unique/special an experience as some of us would like to believe....

I've gone through a bought of depression before and it took a few years to snap back from it. There is always a way of escape - for any Christian.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 11, 2012)

*Depression can be exacerbated by isolation or loneliness.  This post from a blog arrived in my inbox yesterday.  It discusses how to deal with loneliness from a Christian perspective:*



> *Loneliness*
> by fast. pray.
> We are fasting and praying again tomorrow for God-honoring marriages, redeemed men, and rescue from our own sin and brokenness.  Over 700 people from around the world are doing this today, a far cry from the band of six that started this five years ago….
> 
> ...


----------



## BrandNew (Jun 21, 2012)

This is a constant, daily battle.......


----------

